# Coputer Case Dimension Question



## DejaVuVajeD (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello all, I'm building my first computer, top-of-the-line, as I'm a gamer :grin: and have a couple of questions on the following case:

The Zalman Fatal1ty FC-ZE1 Computer Case
http://www.xoxide.com/zalman-fatal1ty-fc-ze1.html
Yes, it was love at first sight. :tongue: 

With dimensions of 480 x 220 x 430mm (L x W x H) it's considered a mid-tower case.

I need to know if it will support my set-up and could fit:
- 2 8800 GTXs (SLI)
- EVGA 680i mobo
- PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 1KW-SR EPS12V 1000W Power Supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703007
I hear this is one huge power supply 

There are more screens of the inside here http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/zalmanfatal1tycase/index2.php

Any recommendations/suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## DejaVuVajeD (Jun 15, 2006)

If this helps, converted to inches. 

Dimensions: 16.93"(H) x 18.90"(D) x 8.66"(W)


----------



## DejaVuVajeD (Jun 15, 2006)

Bah, nevermind, I doubt it, and won't risk it. Going with a full-tower. So long my beautiful


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it looks so cool though....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've long resisted the song of the sirens to keep myself from losing it during a build. The best thing is to remember the tiny cases used by HP in the late 90's. Working with those meant a 100% chance of sliced fingers from working inside.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I've long resisted the song of the sirens to keep myself from losing it during a build. The best thing is to remember the tiny cases used by HP in the late 90's. Working with those meant a 100% chance of sliced fingers from working inside.


And if there's more room for slice-free fingers, there's definitely more room for air to flow. You've made the right choice IMHO.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It is a very nice looking case, but I wouldn't want that loser Fatal1ty having his name all over MY gaming rig.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

The CM Stacker 830 evo\832 are able to take that PSU, thats the main reason I'll be getting one, but there are comments about 8800 cards, theres a topic here currently about that issue, but the board should be fine.


----------

